# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  bcp command in SQL Server 6.5

## Eugene Shi

Hi, there, 

In Unix, there is dump utility "dd" which can dump unformated text file into a fixed length text file, which, in tern, can read into Access database. I don`t know if SQL Server has a similar functionality. Does the "bcp" command work
in a simialr way? Is any successful experience can be shared?

Thanks in advance.


Eugene Shi
L. Robert Kimball & Associates
return e-mail: shieug@lrkimball.com

----------


## John Francis

On 6/22/98 2:51:15 PM, Eugene Shi wrote: 
> Hi, there, 

In Unix, there is dump utility "dd" which can dump 
> unformated text file into a fixed length text file, which, in tern, can 
> read into Access database. I don`t know if SQL Server has a similar 
> functionality. Does the "bcp" command work
in a simialr way? Is any 
> successful experience can be shared?

Thanks in advance.


Eugene 
> Shi
L. Robert Kimball & Associates
return e-mail: shieug@lrkimball.com


Yes, 
You should be able construct a format file that will fit your needs.

----------

